
How to Pose for a Photograph - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/30/magazine/how-to-pose-for-a-photograph.html
======
jdk
The photographer mentioned in the article has a few videos up that illustrate
this much better than the text
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7nltdBCHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff7nltdBCHs)
(for the "squinch" one).

~~~
pmoriarty
The photographer stresses slightly raising one's lower eyelids (what he calls
"squinching" \-- a slight form of squinting), but if you notice, most of the
examples he gives show people also slightly smiling more when they do this.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Today I learned that humans can control their lower eyelids. Now, I wonder how
to learn to do that...

~~~
slowmotiony
It's a bit hard to describe but you gotta look at yourself in the mirror and
just try it for a while. After a few moments your brain will figure it out.
Took me around 15 minutes to get my lower eyelids to move, but now after some
days of practicing I can even do it with a single eyelid only!

------
dvfjsdhgfv
He's clearly following his own advice: he squints on each photo - just as he's
asking his male clients to:

[https://theportraitmasters.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/Pe...](https://theportraitmasters.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/07/Peter-Hurley-768x576.jpg)

[https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4iR2N...](https://encrypted-
tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4iR2NfYeCKzJORivd9i4AO8j0gJvQMSNS35gG-
_jSR3lflzzF)

[https://actorintro.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Actor-
Head...](https://actorintro.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Actor-Headshot-
Peter-Hurley.jpg)

[https://yt3.ggpht.com/a-/ACSszfF_dYtV5gUyxDwWWp7vxJLVcy-
Bv-T...](https://yt3.ggpht.com/a-/ACSszfF_dYtV5gUyxDwWWp7vxJLVcy-Bv-
TzLViBfw=s900-mo-c-c0xffffffff-rj-k-no)

[https://www.creativelive.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/09...](https://www.creativelive.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2014/09/537165_314905938637884_503976870_n.jpg)

~~~
acjohnson55
Lol, indeed.

He looks like he just woke up and hasn't had his coffee yet. Or like he's
slightly amused, while still being constipated.

------
NN88
no examples in this article.

------
j0e1
Is it just me or are the HN comments link increasingly returning an nginx
error page?

~~~
sctb
Sorry! See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17229444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17229444).

------
chillytoes
I wish the NY Times would get back to journalism and not try to boost their
webviews with fluff pieces like this.

------
oh_sigh
It must be easy to be an entertainment/light journo these days. Just recap a
viral video from a few years ago in text form.

~~~
nathanaldensr
No kidding. Who the heck is upvoting these threads? 26 people found this
content interesting or educational or thought-provoking? Are you kidding me?

~~~
slowmotiony
How is it not educational?

------
memebox3v
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
intellent
I clicked on it. I’m a regular visitor of HN. q.e.d.

And I want to look good on photos, 'cause I’m a good looking hacker in RL.

------
davebryand
It would be nice if the body of the whole article was:

"Just be yourself."

~~~
wahern
People are 3D. Photographs are 2D. If you want a photograph to convey what
someone looks like in person, you can't ignore the dynamics.

~~~
selestify
Is it really conveying how someone looks in person when they make themselves
look better than they really are through posing? After all, it's not really
unheard of to meet someone in person and find out that their photographs are
way too flattering...

~~~
glenneroo
Isn't that basically how a high proportion of online dating platforms continue
to be so popular? Everyone looks lovely online, but in real life, it often
becomes clear someone hired a pro to utilize some posing tricks and/or used a
bit of Photoshop to "enhance" their beauty. Naturally there are exceptions to
this, I just mean in general.

~~~
selestify
Yes, I'm not disputing that at all. I'm just saying, in response to the
parent, this kind of photography isn't really portraying how you look in
reality

